# Did anyone experience cramps BEFORE transfer?



## smileandbehappy (Jun 1, 2011)

Hi, just had my transfer today, 2 100% embies which we were really happy about. They thawed 4 but one did not make it and the other lost cells. I am a little worried because I have been having cramps and sort of stinging pains in my ovaries and lower back for 3 days and they are slightly worse now after transfer. Did anyone else have this? Could it stop them from implanting? I am trying to relax but it is hard! Thanks ladies xxxx


----------



## skyline33gtst (Mar 11, 2011)

Hia hun. So please yr transfer went well and you got 2 beautiful snow babies back where they belong. I have experienced the same and rang the unit. There is nothing to worry about. If you are on a stim cycle which I believe you are then the same advice thy gave me.  Relax don't worry. They are in total control of the cycle with the drugs your taking. It is totally scary but you will be fine hunni. Please jeep me I formed of the outcome hun. 
Lots if sticky vibes yr way and a massive good luck. 
Lv danielle 
Xxxx


----------

